# Pork loin to inject or brine or just a good rubbing?????



## papa t (May 29, 2016)

Trying my first pork loin tomorrow about 6 pounds. You guys gave me the major smoking every thing there is itch. Any input whould be great.
My original plan is to inject with butter and garlic maybe even some hot sauce then give it a good rubbing with the tola family rub. Then smoke it at 225i think not sure of my self on that till the in side temp hits about 140 then wrap it and let it rest.
Please give me your options on this. It is my first pork loin on the smoker.:welcome1::grilling_smilie:


----------



## joe black (May 29, 2016)

I've never injected a pork loin.  I think there is enough fat and connective tissue to keep it moist.  I have heard about stuffing one and I can't wait to try that.  140* sounds good.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2016)

Here's one I did. Real simple.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244199/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view

Al


----------



## papa t (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Al 
That looks like a great loin . Can only hope mine turns out like that. Lol. 
That bow tie pasta looks good to do you mind giving the recipe? 
Thanks papa t


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2016)

papa t said:


> Thanks Al
> That looks like a great loin . Can only hope mine turns out like that. Lol.
> That bow tie pasta looks good to do you mind giving the recipe?
> Thanks papa t


I 'm not sure but I think the bow ties came in a bag "Knorr", and we just put some frozen peas in with it.

Al


----------



## papa t (May 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## papa t (May 30, 2016)

Here are the pictures of the pork loin. I injected it with garlic and chicken broth mixed. Then let ot sit in the fridge for two hours. Then rubbed  with fresh garlic and topped with tola house seasoning. Then put it in a aluminum pan with a 14 oz can of chicken broth and set the smoker to 225 and used a computation blend pellet. And let me tell you not to honk my own horn but , @#[email protected]+/ it was awesome. Here are some pictures i hope you enjoy them as much as we enjoyed the pork loin and sharing it with you keep smoking. Papa t.













IMG_20160530_143632.jpg



__ papa t
__ May 30, 2016


















IMG_20160530_180337.jpg



__ papa t
__ May 30, 2016





This was after its rest . Pulled it off the smoker at 140 and then rest for 30 minutes while wrapped in foil.to hit 145.


----------



## papa t (May 30, 2016)

IMG_20160530_180548.jpg



__ papa t
__ May 30, 2016





Now the cut


----------



## papa t (May 30, 2016)

And the finsh













IMG_20160530_181931.jpg



__ papa t
__ May 30, 2016





 Sorry for the break up between pictures. Hope you like:sausage::sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------

